# A Bear From Log to Finish (Picture Heavy)



## Bearcarver

*A Bear From Log to Finish*

I have been asked to make a Step by Step of how I Chainsaw Carve Bears.
I am honored that so many of you wanted me to do this, and I will do my best.

*First a bit of my History:*

I never owned a Chainsaw until I was 56 years old. I figured people wouldn't want to buy kitchens from a guy who had a Chainsaw in his toolbox. At that time Mrs Bear & I went to the Pocono Mts, in PA to check out the place our Son was going to be getting married. While we were already up there, we decided to drive up to my old fishing & hunting area. On the way up, we passed a place where a Professional Carver was making and selling his pieces. We stopped there to see if maybe we could find an unusual Wedding present. After splitting up, and looking at Deer, Bears, a Moose, some Fish, an Indian, Raccoons, etc, etc, Mrs Bear came over to me with here opinion. She said, Wow!!, These are really expensive!!" I replied, "Yup, Too much money for me too, but they don't look that hard to do, to me!" Mrs Bear snickered, and said, "Just because you can make cabinets, trim houses, and build decks, doesn't mean you can do this!!" She must have forgotten who she was talking to, because the next day I got my Son to show me how to use his old chainsaw, and off I went into the woods to play around a bit. Then I got a book about chainsaw carving, and went and bought a smaller chainsaw with a smaller chain & bar, to get into tight places. It took a few weeks, but Mrs Bear eventually ate her words, and told me she should have known better. I told her a chainsaw seems to me to just be a different way of cutting wood & making sawdust than I have been doing for many years.
So my first "Real Bear" carving was not too bad, but it was too stiff, too much like a human, not fat enough, and not pigeon toed like Bears are.
I put pics of it on a Chainsaw Carving forum, and let the Pros tear it apart. Then I carved another one, using the suggestions they gave me, and did the same thing. Then I took what they said again, and did another one. I put that one on the forum, and the Pros were saying things like, "I wouldn't change a thing". I carved Bears for about 3 years, until some health problems (I'd rather not dwell on) cropped up that forced me to stop. My only wish is that I would have started carving at an earlier point in my life.

So what I will show you below is just the way I do them. Most carvers don't take them as far as I do. Some are even Chainsaw Carving purists, and stop when they can't go any farther with a chainsaw. I have a friend who lives about 15 miles from me. He only uses a Chainsaw, and he is so good at it that you would not believe he did it all with a chainsaw, but he has been doing it for about 35 years, and the last 10 years FULL TIME. I know some guys who I can tell one of their carvings just by the style of facial expression on their Bears. Everybody seems to have their own style, I guess because the Bear is made with their hands & adjusted through their eyes, and everybody's eyes see things differently.

*Note:* I use no paint on Bears. Color is all from torching, brushing, & varnishing. Some logs vary a bit in color too.

So Thank You all for asking to see how I did it, and thanks for looking.

Enjoy,
Bearcarver ("Bear" to my friends )




First you have to corral a Mess (Sloth) of Bears, and pick one that fits your carving plan:








A 6' Bear has to be from a log at least 34" in diameter (with his arms close to his fat body).
Note the one in the background---First Bear I ever did---Too much like a human---Too straight & stiff & skinny:







I like to mount my logs on a pallet with 3" drywall screws for easy moving in & out of Pole Barn:
Rough out, starting at the top (Don't cut too much off---Can't put it back on):







Keep roughing all the way to bottom of predicted feet:







Same thing----Other side:







More roughing, and thinning out the bottom leg area, before next move (tricky move):







Tricky Step---Plunge cutting the area between the legs (kick-back threat!!!):







Rough out the neck "V" in the fur below the chin:







More shaping & smoothing out:







Chainsaw kerf (to the heart) from center of head all the way to the ground.
This reduces the chance of cracks & checks throughout the rest of the Bear.
This "Stress Relief" cut will draw the pressure to that spot.
When you cut this, it is about a 3/8" kerf.
I have seen it up to 1 1/2" wide at certain times of the year:







More smoothing, and rough out all 4 paws & claws:







Start applying the hair (thousands of little chainsaw cuts), starting at bottom:







Back hair completed up to base of head:







Front hair completed up to neck:







Dremel shaping the face, eyes, ears, nose, and mouth:







Getting profile of head to my liking:







Blend face hair in with heavier head, neck, & body hair:







Burn the whole thing lightly with a torch, heavier at places that need darker shadowing, like crotch, under arms, under chin, under ridges of chest "V" wrinkles.
Torching & brushing also gets rid of all the little splinters sticking all over the place, from putting the hair on.
Also burn nose and claw areas real hard (Black):







Sand off the black from the claws, leaving dark background between claws:







Trim-sand around nose & mouth, and blend facial colors.
Also drill and insert black marbles for eyes:







Now he moves from the Pole Barn to my garage for finishing, because my Son & his climbers make too much dust:







Close-up after one coat of Marine Varnish:







All Finished----Close-up of claws, after 3 coats of Varnish:







Close-up:







*More Finished Shots from all angles:*


Back:







Angle Back:







Left Side:







Right Side:







Right Front:







Left Front:







Front:







Extra Shot:







Close Left:







Close Right:







*Some of my Other Bear Carvings:*

Two of my best together:







"Swampy" on loan to "Bear Swamp Beverages", in Macungie, PA:







Quintuplets:







Deck Rail Climbing Cub:







"Lazy Bear":







"Buddha Bear":







My Log House "Lookout Bear":







Lookout Bear has a friend:







Close-up:






Lookout and 3 guards on duty:








*Bear Attack*

I figured you'd all get a kick out of these pictures.

 This is one of my lesser ( one of my first cubs) Black Bear Cubs, mounted in a tree, in Potter County, PA. He has been attacked at least 4 or 5 times by real Black Bears, but usually at night. He has been patched up a number of times, by the Buddy of mine who owns him. He has deep claw marks in both shoulders & back, a 1/2" deep fang mark on his butt, and both heels are chewed up. Good thing I carved him out of Poplar, instead of my usual Pine. Below was a day time attack, while my Buddy was home. He took the pics, and he couldn't wait to show them to me.

200+ pounder going up after him:







Chewing on those heels again!!!






Fini


----------



## rdknb

WOW you do great work, btw welcome back!!


----------



## kathrynn

BEAR!  Those are gorgeous!!!!!  My favs are the one on "her side" on the railing and the cute baby bear crawling up the house!

You have some wonderful talents Dear!

Kat


----------



## roadkill cafe

Bear, 

You truly have an amazing talent. I've always wondered how those bears were carved, especially with such intricate detail. Thank you so much for sharing these pictures and your back story with us. Love them ALL. The rail climbing and lookout bears are really cute!! Thank you, again.

Steve


----------



## seenred

AMAZING, BEAR!!  You're an artist, brother.  Thanks for sharing that with us!!


----------



## humdinger

WOW WOW WOW! That's so cool that you pretty much taught yourself this skill. I really love how torching the bear plays with the shadows and color. I also loved how the seasons changed in the back ground too; from no leaves on the trees, to spring, to summer! (Kind of symbolic of the bear coming to life!)  Super awesome job. Buddha bear is my favorite!


----------



## chef willie

Back a week and already rockin' the house with a great post!! LOL......super duper carving ability there buddy. I'm lucky IF I can follow a straight line with a saw. I'd have to vote Swampy my fav.....guarding the coolers ain't easy


----------



## bama bbq

Welcome Back.. Very nice craftsmanship.


----------



## chef jimmyj

Great Post John, amazing how you can SEE the bear in a rough log...JJ


----------



## shoneyboy

Fantastic work !!!


----------



## bear55

Well, I now know where your handle comes from.  Simply too outstanding for mere words!


----------



## tservice

Nice work.


----------



## jp61

Very nice, Bear! Love the house too! I can only dream...


----------



## Bearcarver

Thank You everyone for the nice comments!!

I love to show my Bears off.

Bear


----------



## pgsmoker64

Bear,

That is truly the most amazing thing I have ever seen!  I wish I had that kind of talent...but alas, no talent resides within me for carving or anything else.

Thank you for showing us your amazing talent and sharing your bears with us!

Bill


----------



## tomolu5

Bear

Those things are amazing, that astounds me, love them all!

Many thanks Jeff

Tom


----------



## davidhef88

Simply amazing Bear!!


----------



## fpnmf

Very happy to see this here again!!

 Thank you very much!!

  Craig


----------



## migraine

beautiful...

do/did your do any other types of sculpture?

When I lived in Ocean Shores,Wa., there was a guy in Hoquim that carved old fisherman, mermaids and a plethera of other things.


----------



## jarjarchef

Speechless ......... Those are absolutely amazing!

Those are some of the best carvings I have ever seen.

Glad to see your up and moving again.


----------



## pineywoods

As I've told you before that's very cool and you have talent. I like seeing all the different bears


----------



## JckDanls 07

Bear...  what a wonderful talent you have...  I was just curious as to how many man hours goes into one carving ?


----------



## goingcamping

Awesome work sir! They are truly, unique, works of art...I'd be proud to display them in front of my casa anytime...alas, I cannot afford one of those!

~Brett


----------



## tjohnson

Great Job Bear!!

I failed art class as a kid

Good thing I got an "A" in Industrial Arts!!!

Todd


----------



## woodcutter

Speechless here also. Very Nice!


----------



## disturbed1

Absolutely amazing when we went to Pigeon Forge,TN. last year we got a chainsaw art bear it is now my avatar no where near as much detail and craftsmanship as what you do.


----------



## black

z


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Super cool Bear! Thanks for sharing. makes me want to go sharpen up my chain and give it a whirl!


----------



## BGKYSmoker

I gotta find a baby bear for our RV.

BTW

In 1983 i named my 1st son middle name Bear. DBB


----------



## Bearcarver

PGSmoker64 said:


> Bear,
> 
> That is truly the most amazing thing I have ever seen!  I wish I had that kind of talent...but alas, no talent resides within me for carving or anything else.
> 
> Thank you for showing us your amazing talent and sharing your bears with us!
> 
> Bill


Thank You Very Much, Bill !!!

Bear


migraine said:


> beautiful...
> 
> do/did your do any other types of sculpture?
> 
> When I lived in Ocean Shores,Wa., there was a guy in Hoquim that carved old fisherman, mermaids and a plethera of other things.


I only carved for 3 years, before my health stopped me. The only other thing I carved was my first carving---A Cobra in a basket.

I didn't have time to branch off into other things.

Bear


JckDanls 07 said:


> Bear... what a wonderful talent you have... I was just curious as to how many man hours goes into one carving ?


I took more time than most carvers, because I am very picky. The 7' bears were about 60 hours, and the little guys were about 40.

Bear


TJohnson said:


> Great Job Bear!!
> 
> I failed art class as a kid
> 
> Good thing I got an "A" in Industrial Arts!!!
> 
> Todd


Thanks Todd!

I would have guessed you got an A in Industrial Arts.

Bear

And Thank You to all you others for the nice comments.

Bear


----------



## zahlgren

Absolutely amazing! You are truly talented! Glad to see you're back!


----------



## jasonkuf

That. Was. Awesome.


----------



## Bearcarver

Thank You Zahlgren & Jason!!!

Bear


----------



## mike johnson

You have a TRUE TALLENT!! and that's putting it mildly.. I wish you lived closer so I could commission one from you. GREAT WORK.


----------



## jetman

Fine work there, thank you for posting the process of freeing the Bear from that un-assuming log :-)

JetMan<<<


----------



## smokinclt

Amazing Bears Bear! I really like the one hanging on the railing but they are all fantastic. You are a true craftsmen.


----------



## scootermagoo

I am speechless!  These are the best I have ever seen!  Brought a tear to my eye.....no shit!  These are wonderful!


----------



## Bearcarver

Mike Johnson said:


> You have a TRUE TALLENT!! and that's putting it mildly.. I wish you lived closer so I could commission one from you. GREAT WORK.


Thanks Mike!!

Bear


Jetman said:


> Fine work there, thank you for posting the process of freeing the Bear from that un-assuming log :-)
> 
> JetMan<<<


Thank You Jetman!!!

Bear


smokinclt said:


> Amazing Bears Bear! I really like the one hanging on the railing but they are all fantastic. You are a true craftsmen.


Thank You!!

Bear


ScooterMagoo said:


> I am speechless!  These are the best I have ever seen!  Brought a tear to my eye.....no shit!  These are wonderful!


Thank You Much, Scooter!!!

Bear


----------



## squirrel

You are still my hero Papa Bear. I just love the baby bears. Too adorable.


----------



## rosco09

Great work


----------



## hambone1950

my hat is off to you sir. that is a work of art.    i have seen some chainsaw carving here and there and id say yours are among the best ive seen. great detail and beautiful finishes.

you are an artist , brother !


----------



## deuce

WOW, those are AMAZING!! Excellent work! It must take a lot of hours of work to complete one. Great pics of the lookout bear and his friend. Sure wish I had the talent to do that!


----------



## oldschoolbbq

Bear, Dude. First welcome back 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  . Good to have ya.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Now, how much are your creations 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  If you have a Flyer , PM me for Addy. Me Like!!!

Have fun and as always...


----------



## smokinclt

Bear I am also gonna request a PM from you on your magnificent creations. I would love to show something like this off at my homestead.


----------



## Bearcarver

Squirrel said:


> You are still my hero Papa Bear. I just love the baby bears. Too adorable.


Thank You Cheryl!!

Bear


Rosco09 said:


> Great work


Thanks Rosco!

Bear


Hambone1950 said:


> my hat is off to you sir. that is a work of art.    i have seen some chainsaw carving here and there and id say yours are among the best ive seen. great detail and beautiful finishes.
> 
> you are an artist , brother !


Thanks Hambone!!

Bear


Deuce said:


> WOW, those are AMAZING!! Excellent work! It must take a lot of hours of work to complete one. Great pics of the lookout bear and his friend. Sure wish I had the talent to do that!


Thanks Deuce!!

About 40 hours for the small ones & 60 hours for the 6 footers.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

oldschoolbbq said:


> Bear, Dude. First welcome back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Good to have ya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, how much are your creations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have a Flyer , PM me for Addy. Me Like!!!
> 
> Have fun and as always...





smokinclt said:


> Bear I am also gonna request a PM from you on your magnificent creations. I would love to show something like this off at my homestead.


Thanks guys, but Sorry, I no longer chainsaw carve. I quit because of my health, and I doubt it will ever get good enough to do chainsaw carving again.

I wish I would have started earlier in life, as I only did this for about 3 years.

The ones you see are the ones we decided to keep.

Bear


----------



## smokinclt

OK Thanks Bear and I hope you get well enough to do whatever you please.


----------



## Bearcarver

smokinclt said:


> OK Thanks Bear and I hope you get well enough to do whatever you please.


Missed this-----Thank You Much!!

Bear


----------



## leah elisheva

OK THIS is absolutely amazing!! What a talent!!! You have a God given gift here, Bear!!! That's really incredible!!!! WOW!

Happy Monday to you, and your art!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## Bearcarver

LeahOceanNotes said:


> OK THIS is absolutely amazing!! What a talent!!! You have a God given gift here, Bear!!! That's really incredible!!!! WOW!
> 
> Happy Monday to you, and your art!!! Cheers! - Leah


Thank You Leah!!!

I love showing off my Bears. I can't do it any longer (Health reasons), but the ones I have left are fun to have around. Every little kid, and some big ones, that come here have to get their pictures taken sitting on the Bear Stumps or standing next to them. The kids are a Riot !!!

Thanks again,

Bear


----------



## radio

Great work Bear!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





It seems I always envied folks with talent like yours, then after several years it dawned on me, no way in hades can can those guys cut and polish a chunk of Turquoise, then set down and hand fabricate and silver solder a ring to put it in.  Everyone has different talents, so make the most of the ones God gave ya!


----------



## GaryHibbert

Hey Bear

Truly amazing.  I would kill to have a talent like that.  I don't.  I simply cannot visualise.  Your carvings just leave me speechless.  I love the bird nesting nest to the little guy.

Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert

Hey Bear

 Those are truly fantastic.  I would kill to have a talent like yours, but unfortunately I simply can't visualise.  I've heard it said that to carve, you just decide what you want to end up with and remove all the other wood.  I tried that once and ended up with a toothpick.  GREAT work.  I really like the pic with the bird nesting next to the little guy.

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver

radio said:


> Great work Bear!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems I always envied folks with talent like yours, then after several years it dawned on me, no way in hades can can those guys cut and polish a chunk of Turquoise, then set down and hand fabricate and silver solder a ring to put it in.  Everyone has different talents, so make the most of the ones God gave ya!


Thank You radio!!!

I appreciate the compliments!

Bear


----------



## pigbark

Those are awesome Bear, I like them all... how long did it take you to turn your first bear carving out? I been looking at em for at least 30 mins, to cool...


----------



## Bearcarver

GaryHibbert said:


> Hey Bear
> 
> Those are truly fantastic.  I would kill to have a talent like yours, but unfortunately I simply can't visualise.  I've heard it said that to carve, you just decide what you want to end up with and remove all the other wood.  I tried that once and ended up with a toothpick.  GREAT work.  I really like the pic with the bird nesting next to the little guy.
> 
> Gary


Thank You Gary!!!

That's about it---You gotta imagine the Bear in the log, and cut away what isn't needed. Gotta be careful, because you can't put it back on.

The first one I ever did is in the second picture, behind the log laying on the floor----Up against the back wall.

It was too straight & stiff---Built to much like a human, instead of a Bear.

That one took me about 60 hours of actual working time.

The 6' Bears I made after that one still took me about 60 hours, but each one got better & more real looking. I'm kinda Picky.

Bear


----------



## driedstick

That looks awesome, I do wood work but that is amazing, very nice job.


----------



## Bearcarver

PigBark said:


> Those are awesome Bear, I like them all... how long did it take you to turn your first bear carving out? I been looking at em for at least 30 mins, to cool...


Thank You PigBark !!

I answered this on the wrong reply (Duh), but I'll repeat it for you:

The first one I ever did is in the second picture, behind the log laying on the floor----Up against the back wall.

It was too straight & stiff---Built to much like a human, instead of a Bear.

That one took me about 60 hours of actual working time.

The 6' Bears I made after that one still took me about 60 hours, but each one got better & more real looking. I'm kinda Picky.

I'm glad you enjoyed them,

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

driedstick said:


> That looks awesome, I do wood work but that is amazing, very nice job.


Thanks driedstick !!!

This was a lot more fun than all the other woodworking I've done. I wish I would have started Chainsaw Carving many years earlier!!

Bear


----------



## rlk438

Very nice. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## GaryHibbert

Hey John

I/ve been a Harley rider for 34 years, and a truck driver for 39 years.  But never in my life have I seen skill and talent like you exhibit.  You just move my world far beyond anything I expect.  Simply speechless.

Hail Maestro

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver

rlk438 said:


> Very nice. Thank you for sharing.


Thank You rlk !!!

Bear


GaryHibbert said:


> Hey John
> 
> I/ve been a Harley rider for 34 years, and a truck driver for 39 years.  But never in my life have I seen skill and talent like you exhibit.  You just move my world far beyond anything I expect.  Simply speechless.
> 
> Hail Maestro
> 
> Gary


Gee Gary, Thank You for such nice comments!!!

I really appreciate them.

Bear


----------



## brooksy

Mr Carver your carving is awesome your cooks are awesome!  You are a very talented man!!


----------



## Bearcarver

Brooksy said:


> Mr Carver your carving is awesome your cooks are awesome! You are a very talented man!!


Thank You Very Much, Brooksy!!!

I appreciate the compliments.

Bear


----------



## damnthatsgood

Unreal.  The first bear you ever did wasn't bad at all, but the latest ones are night and day.  You make bears like you make prime rib - best I've ever seen.


----------



## Bearcarver

Damnthatsgood said:


> Unreal.  The first bear you ever did wasn't bad at all, but the latest ones are night and day.  You make bears like you make prime rib - best I've ever seen.


Thank You Very Much!!!

Bear


----------



## cftbox

wow, you are amazing........love the carvings and your outlook on life and everything else in general

God Bless

Charles


----------



## Bearcarver

cftbox said:


> wow, you are amazing........love the carvings and your outlook on life and everything else in general
> 
> God Bless
> 
> Charles


Thanks a Bunch, Charles!!

I Appreciate it !!!

Bear


----------



## cftbox

Question this morning. Getting ready so smoke some bacon today and it will be a hot smoke (200 to 245) same smoker that you have.......do you use water when you do this. I have read every thing that you have written that I can find and don't think I saw any mention of water................thanks and have a great day.

It's warm in NC today

Charles


----------



## Bearcarver

cftbox said:


> Question this morning. Getting ready so smoke some bacon today and it will be a hot smoke (200 to 245) same smoker that you have.......do you use water when you do this. I have read every thing that you have written that I can find and don't think I saw any mention of water................thanks and have a great day.
> 
> It's warm in NC today
> 
> Charles


Charles,

For Belly Bacon I would use Smoker Temps of 120*--130*, and I wouldn't put any water in my Water Pan. When smoking Belly Bacon you don't want to cook the Bacon, and anything over 140* could render some fat. I have never had any Fat render below a temp of 130*. IMHO smoke adhere's to meat best between 100* and 140*. 

My favorite one is the one I call "Bacon (Extra Smoky)" in my Step by Step Index (Below).

I leave my empty pan in my MES at all times, but I cover it with foil to make cleaning easier.

It's 80* outside here already this morning.

Bear


----------



## cftbox

Bear...........an emergency, my smoker (like yours) would not heat up and after 5 hours called manufacture and they said it was a bad heating element and would send me a new one. Not doing that, sending it back to Amazon tomorrow and they are shipping out a new one.............question is I have 5 pieces of pork belly that I was going to smoke this morning..............how do I save it, would like to finish in oven ( of course less smoke) to save bacon (no pun intended) what temp to set oven and what IT should I shoot for. Have good thermometers with probes. Right now I have oven set on 149 and IT with probe at 145. Any suggestions and I know it may be to late if you don't check your mail often.........Charles


----------



## ak1

Damnthatsgood said:


> Unreal.  The first bear you ever did wasn't bad at all, but the latest ones are night and day.  You make bears like you make prime rib - best I've ever seen.


I can't believe I never saw this thread before.

That is great work there John. Now! can ya carve a bear out of prime rib!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  That would really be a master stroke!


----------



## Bearcarver

cftbox said:


> Bear...........an emergency, my smoker (like yours) would not heat up and after 5 hours called manufacture and they said it was a bad heating element and would send me a new one. Not doing that, sending it back to Amazon tomorrow and they are shipping out a new one.............question is I have 5 pieces of pork belly that I was going to smoke this morning..............how do I save it, would like to finish in oven ( of course less smoke) to save bacon (no pun intended) what temp to set oven and what IT should I shoot for. Have good thermometers with probes. Right now I have oven set on 149 and IT with probe at 145. Any suggestions and I know it may be to late if you don't check your mail often.........Charles


Probably too late, but since you won't be putting any smoke on it, what you're doing is as good an idea as any other. Get it to 145 using as low a temp as you can. You might have to go to maybe 165* or so to get it to go up to 145* IT. 

Did you do the break-in first. If you still had the cured belly in the fridge when you found out, you could have kept it there a few days until your new one gets there, or freeze it for a longer time until you're ready, but since you are where you are, you might as well complete it.

Sorry to hear that----Hopefully the replacement will be all good !!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

AK1 said:


> I can't believe I never saw this thread before.
> 
> That is great work there John. Now! can ya carve a bear out of prime rib!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would really be a master stroke!


Thanks AK !!!

The smallest carving bar I have is a "Dime", and that wouldn't be small enough to carve a Bear from a PR. Guess I'm stuck with just eating them in slices.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## cftbox

Thanks John, I think I am OK with the bacon. Can't believe unit was bad. Have packed and ready for UPS to pick up. Should have new one in a few days........again thanks


----------



## rob sicc

You do beautiful work.  I'm sure you've heard it before but these pictures of your work are very impressive.


----------



## Bearcarver

Rob Sicc said:


> You do beautiful work.  I'm sure you've heard it before but these pictures of your work are very impressive.


Thank You Much, Rob!!!

Bear


----------



## GaryHibbert

Jees John

Once again I take my hat off to the master.  Great work.  I've seen this post before, but it still never fails to amaze me


----------



## Bearcarver

GaryHibbert said:


> Jees John
> 
> Once again I take my hat off to the master.  Great work.  I've seen this post before, but it still never fails to amaze me


Thanks Gary!!

I like to look at it now and then too, wishing I could still do it. It was fun while it lasted.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## padronman

Wow......you are certainly a talented man.  Thanks for the post.....although I am WAY late at seeing it LOL

Scott


----------



## Bearcarver

PadronMan said:


> Wow......you are certainly a talented man.  Thanks for the post.....although I am WAY late at seeing it LOL
> 
> Scott


Thank You Scott !!

I Appreciate the compliments!

Bear


----------



## crazymoon

Bear,Just saw this and am thoroughly impressed !


----------



## b-one

Wow, great work Bear! I have always enjoyed the type of art you do!


----------



## Bearcarver

CrazyMoon said:


> Bear,Just saw this and am thoroughly impressed !





b-one said:


> Wow, great work Bear! I have always enjoyed the type of art you do!


Thanks Guys!!!   I Appreciate it !!

Glad you like my Bears!!  Most of them are very well behaved!

Bear


----------



## sawhorseray

Great piece of work, you've got incredible talent!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






RAY


----------



## Bearcarver

sawhorseray said:


> Great piece of work, you've got incredible talent!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RAY


Thank You Ray!!

Glad you like them!!

Bear


----------



## 4x15mph

Came across this and I enjoyed reading about how you came to be "Bear".  The sculptures are incredible and a piece of art.  I have to think they take weeks to make and that is the reason for the $$$.  Do you sell these anywhere near the Poconos?  I live about 2 hours away in Downingtown, PA.  

Thanks for the story and pics!


----------



## Bearcarver

4x15mph said:


> Came across this and I enjoyed reading about how you came to be "Bear".  The sculptures are incredible and a piece of art.  I have to think they take weeks to make and that is the reason for the $$$.  Do you sell these anywhere near the Poconos?  I live about 2 hours away in Downingtown, PA.
> 
> Thanks for the story and pics!


Thank You!!

I have an Uncle & some Cousins in Downingtown. The Cousins wrestled for Downingtown awhile back.

I had to quit Chainsaw carving for health reasons, and we kept the last few of my Bears.

Bear


----------



## oldmisterbill

Well  Bear as you know I am new here (did a little lurking) -you are a fascinating brother with many talents (also I see by your son you must have the talent in your genes). I saw my first bear carvings on Rt17 near Sufferin NY many years ago. I was fascinated,then I met a fellow in Maine on the coast RT1, that did carving ,even gave him a ouple antique chain saws that I had around here (my family were lumber men -I first ran a 39 puond David Bradley when I was 13). To me those are so precious ,Id love a dozen in my yard. .

And your home is georgous - you have been blessed.

      Mr Bill


----------



## Bearcarver

oldmisterbill said:


> Well  Bear as you know I am new here (did a little lurking) -you are a fascinating brother with many talents (also I see by your son you must have the talent in your genes). I saw my first bear carvings on Rt17 near Sufferin NY many years ago. I was fascinated,then I met a fellow in Maine on the coast RT1, that did carving ,even gave him a ouple antique chain saws that I had around here (my family were lumber men -I first ran a 39 puond David Bradley when I was 13). To me those are so precious ,Id love a dozen in my yard. .
> 
> And your home is georgous - you have been blessed.
> 
> Mr Bill


Thank You Mr Bill !!

I never touched a Chainsaw until I closed my Cabinet shop, and I was 56.

I just figured nobody would buy my cabinets if I had a chainsaw in my truck!!! LOL

I had to get my Son (then 33 years old) to show me how to use his chainsaw.

Then I did this for 3 years, until my Heart & lung problems made me stop.

It was fun while it lasted!!

Thanks again,

Bear


----------



## oldmisterbill

I have a feeling we have much in common. I'm fighting health issues also.

   Its just not as much fun ,but still goin on.

        Love Ya Brother


----------



## sota d

Good morning Bear. I've enjoyed your step by steps since I discovered them after joining last month. But, shame on me, I never scrolled all the way down to see this thread till today. I found it very enjoyable.  Thank you so much for all the great work you did on the step by steps, I'm sure they've helped countless people-including myself. You are certainly due all the respect everyone here has for you. Thanks again, David.


----------



## Bearcarver

oldmisterbill said:


> I have a feeling we have much in common. I'm fighting health issues also.
> 
> Its just not as much fun ,but still goin on.
> 
> Love Ya Brother


Thanks Bill !!

Sorry I missed this follow-up!!

And in case I didn't already say it, "Welcome Home Brother!"

Bear


Sota D said:


> Good morning Bear. I've enjoyed your step by steps since I discovered them after joining last month. But, shame on me, I never scrolled all the way down to see this thread till today. I found it very enjoyable. Thank you so much for all the great work you did on the step by steps, I'm sure they've helped countless people-including myself. You are certainly due all the respect everyone here has for you. Thanks again, David.


Thank You, David!!

I'm glad you like my Step by Steps, and my Bears.

Catch ya later,

Bear


----------



## java

Bear, so much tallent . I got a saw with a carving blade on it a few years ago. You have reminded me to dig it out and use it. Thank you!!!


----------



## smokingbunny

What a Lovely thread, thanks very much Bearcarver.


----------



## Bearcarver

java said:


> Bear, so much tallent . I got a saw with a carving blade on it a few years ago. You have reminded me to dig it out and use it. Thank you!!!


Thanks Java!!!

Sorry it took me so long to see your comment.

Be careful of the kickback, if you touch the upper part of the tip of the bar to things like under the chin & in the crotch area!!!

Bear


SmokingBunny said:


> What a Lovely thread, thanks very much Bearcarver.


Thank You Bunny !!

Bear


----------



## daricksta

Bear,

Great work and pics. That is truly the log and short of it...


----------



## Bearcarver

daRicksta said:


> Bear,
> 
> Great work and pics. That is truly the log and short of it...


Thanks Rick!!

I Appreciate that, and Thanks for the Point too!

Bear


----------



## daricksta

You're welcome, Bear. You deserve it but I should subtract a point for your failure to remark on my terrible pun...


----------



## Bearcarver

daRicksta said:


> You're welcome, Bear. You deserve it but I should subtract a point for your failure to remark on my terrible pun...


LOL---I didn't find it that terrible!!

Thanks again,

Bear


----------



## daricksta

Bearcarver said:


> LOL---I didn't find it that terrible!!
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> Bear


You are a true friend.


----------



## HalfSmoked

Wow Bear no words to describe how great your work is. We have a couple of guys that travel through our area and do chain saw carvings the also do large fish and eagles amazing work by you and them and a lot patience.  Thanks for sharing with us.

HalfSmoked


----------



## Bearcarver

HalfSmoked said:


> Wow Bear no words to describe how great your work is. We have a couple of guys that travel through our area and do chain saw carvings the also do large fish and eagles amazing work by you and them and a lot patience.  Thanks for sharing with us.
> 
> HalfSmoked


Thank You HS !!

I'm glad you like them!

I did a couple other things, but I stuck with Bears because Mrs Bear likes them, and I can make them look real just by Scorching, Brushing, and Varnishing. No Paint needed---Paint usually ruins Carvings.

Bear


----------



## daveomak

John, you sure are talented....   can't believe this slipped through until today....    Dave


----------



## HalfSmoked

Bear

That's the way it goes have to keep the Mrs. happy above all else. Sorry to see you have health problems I'm A newbie and just picked up on it. Not sure what you can do but if able put that dust mast on get out that dremil tool sit in that chair and make us some smaller bears.  I know how it is been medically retire since 95.


----------



## Bearcarver

DaveOmak said:


> John, you sure are talented.... can't believe this slipped through until today.... Dave


Thank You Much, Dave!!

I Appreciate the nice Comments!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

HalfSmoked said:


> Bear
> 
> That's the way it goes have to keep the Mrs. happy above all else. Sorry to see you have health problems I'm A newbie and just picked up on it. Not sure what you can do but if able put that dust mast on get out that dremil tool sit in that chair and make us some smaller bears.  I know how it is been medically retire since 95.


Thanks HS !!

I thought about that, but it wouldn't work. They also screwed up a nerve in my back, so sitting is painful, because my right leg has been numb from Butt to toes & my right foot is always Pins & Needles for nearly 3 years now.

Besides I get bored easily----I used to Oil Paint Scenery (when I had a broken collar bone). As soon as I was able to do other things I quit painting because I was bored. The only artwork I ever did that didn't bore me was Chainsaw Carving. I think it's just too noisy and Dangerous to be boring.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked

Hey play some loud music or get someone to record a chain saw. I'm not realty crazy I just think of dumb things. I know what back and nerve problems can be I have had 5 back surgerys I now have 10 vertabres bolted togather last one 1/30/15.  Its hard to have health issues that you just have to deal with. Getting old is not for the young they could not handle it.

Here's hoping you have better days.


----------



## rich m

You Sir...are a master craftsman... 

Thank you for sharing your index...and its an excellent guide for newbies like me..

In closing, I want to personally Thank you for your service to our Nation..and god bless...


----------



## Bearcarver

Rich M said:


> You Sir...are a master craftsman...
> 
> Thank you for sharing your index...and its an excellent guide for newbies like me..
> 
> In closing, I want to personally Thank you for your service to our Nation..and god bless...


Thank You Rich!!

I Appreciate your comments!!

Bear


----------



## fliptetlow

Great Carving, do you know Mark Rice down here in Florida? He does a ton of carving, lot's of bears.


----------



## Bearcarver

fliptetlow said:


> Great Carving, do you know Mark Rice down here in Florida? He does a ton of carving, lot's of bears.


Thank You!!

I don't know Mark personally, but I've seen some of his work. Some of his carvings are displayed on the same Web Site as mine are.

Bear


----------



## kjolly

liked the Lookout Bear the best. You are definitely a talented artist!


----------



## Bearcarver

kjolly said:


> liked the Lookout Bear the best. You are definitely a talented artist!


Thank You!!

That little guy was one of the hardest to get right, with his head looking sideways, and getting all of his legs & feet in the right position to end up on each of the log ends of my house.

Mrs Bear likes him best too.

Bear


----------



## wanna-be-smoker

very very cool and i wish i was that talented


----------



## Bearcarver

wanna-be-smoker said:


> very very cool and i wish i was that talented


Thank You Don!!

Bear


----------



## gary s

As many times as I have looked at this thread, I just realized I never left a point, I fixed that.  That is some serious talent, Too bad you had to quit carving.

Great job my friend, as everything else.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## horse

I believe all the good words for your talent have been used already. So I will repeat some of them. Your work and talent are amazing. The bears on the railing and the small one hanging from the logs on your house are great. I also enjoy your knowledge you share on this forum. Thank you.
    Shawn


----------



## Bearcarver

gary s said:


> As many times as I have looked at this thread, I just realized I never left a point, I fixed that.  That is some serious talent, Too bad you had to quit carving.
> 
> Great job my friend, as everything else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary


Thanks Gary!!

And for the Points!

Bear


horse said:


> I believe all the good words for your talent have been used already. So I will repeat some of them. Your work and talent are amazing. The bears on the railing and the small one hanging from the logs on your house are great. I also enjoy your knowledge you share on this forum. Thank you.
> Shawn


Thank You Very Much, Shawn!!!

It's nice to be Appreciated. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## daricksta

Bearcarver said:


> Thanks Gary!!
> 
> And for the Points!
> 
> Bear
> 
> Thank You Very Much, Shawn!!!
> 
> It's nice to be Appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bear


Did I ever leave you a point for this? I did now! You're a special human being, Bear. You're one of the good ones.


----------



## Bearcarver

daRicksta said:


> Did I ever leave you a point for this? I did now! You're a special human being, Bear. You're one of the good ones.


Thanks a Bunch, Rick!!  I Appreciate the Kind Words!

You are a Gentleman & a Scholar!!

Bear


----------



## daricksta

Bearcarver said:


> Thanks a Bunch, Rick!!  I Appreciate the Kind Words!
> 
> You are a Gentleman & a Scholar!!
> 
> Bear


Thank you, sir. All my life it's been one or the other. I finally made both!


----------



## bilgeslime

Very lifelike. That must take skill and an artist's eye.


----------



## Bearcarver

Bilgeslime said:


> Very lifelike. That must take skill and an artist's eye.


Thank You Much, Bilgeslime!!

Appreciate it.

Bear


----------



## bauchjw

Thank you for sharing the story and pictures! Beautiful work, they certainly look superior to the ones i normally see out west. Most I see here are cranked out for tourists. Yours are actual art. I also liked your comment about unique work because of different perceptions of the world. Points Sir.


----------



## Bearcarver

bauchjw said:


> Thank you for sharing the story and pictures! Beautiful work, they certainly look superior to the ones i normally see out west. Most I see here are cranked out for tourists. Yours are actual art. I also liked your comment about unique work because of different perceptions of the world. Points Sir.


Thank You!!

I Appreciate the Compliments & the Point.

Bear


----------



## n4ynu

Master Bear Carver,

Wow, that is seriously sharp work there my friend, those bears are beautiful !!!
I have a cat someone made for a friend that passed a while ago, she gave me the sculpture, it was done with a chainsaw as well, but not with the detail and finish work your Bears have, all I can say is Wow, they really are some outstanding looking Bears !

I wanted to call you "Sir" again.................I know, but after seeing that, I think Master Bear Carver fits just perfectly


----------



## Bearcarver

N4YNU said:


> Master Bear Carver,
> 
> Wow, that is seriously sharp work there my friend, those bears are beautiful !!!
> I have a cat someone made for a friend that passed a while ago, she gave me the sculpture, it was done with a chainsaw as well, but not with the detail and finish work your Bears have, all I can say is Wow, they really are some outstanding looking Bears !
> 
> I wanted to call you "Sir" again.................I know, but after seeing that, I think Master Bear Carver fits just perfectly


Thank You for the nice compliments, Guy!

My 3 Big Bears are still guarding my garage, but I moved them inside now, because it's a PITA washing & repainting them every other year due to the UV destruction from the sun.

And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


----------



## gary s

I've lost count on how many time I've looked at this and shown friends, Just took the tour again.

I was thinking that one of your Bears might like a climate change, Probably love East Texas (The Real One)

Gary


----------



## n4ynu

Bearcarver said:


> N4YNU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master Bear Carver,
> 
> Wow, that is seriously sharp work there my friend, those bears are beautiful !!!
> I have a cat someone made for a friend that passed a while ago, she gave me the sculpture, it was done with a chainsaw as well, but not with the detail and finish work your Bears have, all I can say is Wow, they really are some outstanding looking Bears !
> 
> I wanted to call you "Sir" again.................I know, but after seeing that, I think Master Bear Carver fits just perfectly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You for the nice compliments, Guy!
> 
> My 3 Big Bears are still guarding my garage, but I moved them inside now, because it's a PITA washing & repainting them every other year due to the UV destruction from the sun.
> 
> And Thanks for the Points.
> 
> Bear
Click to expand...

Yeah, no protection from the sun or the rain over time they are both great destroyers, I would have done the same, better to save the work, it is truly beautiful craftsmanship.


----------



## Bearcarver

N4YNU said:


> Yeah, no protection from the sun or the rain over time they are both great destroyers, I would have done the same, better to save the work, it is truly beautiful craftsmanship.


I've been using McCloskey's Man O' War "Satin" Marine Spar Varnish with UV protection----2 coats every other year.

Doesn't help much, so I brought the big ones in the garage, and the little ones in the house.

They're a lot happier inside, out of the Sun.

Now the neighbors that go for walks all ask where my Bears are.

Most of them used to bring little kids here to take pics with the Bears. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The only one still outside is the one that climbs my Log corner. He's in pretty bad shape. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## n4ynu

Bearcarver said:


> N4YNU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, no protection from the sun or the rain over time they are both great destroyers, I would have done the same, better to save the work, it is truly beautiful craftsmanship.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been using McCloskey's Man O' War "Satin" Marine Spar Varnish with UV protection----2 coats every other year.
> 
> Doesn't help much, so I brought the big ones in the garage, and the little ones in the house.
> 
> They're a lot happier inside, out of the Sun.
> 
> Now the neighbors that go for walks all ask where my Bears are.
> 
> Most of them used to bring little kids here to take pics with the Bears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only one still outside is the one that climbs my Log corner. He's in pretty bad shape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bear
Click to expand...

Sounds like a opportunity, "Pics with Bear's Bear's", at least a dollar a pic, 5 dollars if you print in color on the spot the specific size on matte photo paper ready to be framed !

I like the little "Look Out Bear" that was a cool idea, and I got a real laugh outta those real bears attacking that Cub in the tree, that is priceless and hilarious  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  

* forgot - would have to put bears on roller skates :)


----------



## 603smoker

Amazing work Bear.  Enjoyed the gallery. Thanks for sharing.

I had a childhood friend whose dad carved bears with a chainsaw.  I remember the first time I went to his house I was in awe. His driveway was lined on both sides with them. Different poses, sizes, colors - but all of them had flasks in their right paw.

Jerod


----------



## Bearcarver

603Smoker said:


> Amazing work Bear.  Enjoyed the gallery. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> I had a childhood friend whose dad carved bears with a chainsaw.  I remember the first time I went to his house I was in awe. His driveway was lined on both sides with them. Different poses, sizes, colors - but all of them had flasks in their right paw.
> 
> Jerod


Thank You Jerod !!

I Appreciate the Compliments.

So far "Swampy", my biggest Grizzly seems to be the only one with a Beer craving. Probably didn't help that I loaned him out to a Beer Distributor for a couple years.

Bear


----------



## gary s

Love this thread, just looked at all the Pics again.

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver

gary s said:


> Love this thread, just looked at all the Pics again.
> 
> Gary


Thanks Gary!!

I look at the pics now & then too, and wish I could still do it.

If I could I would make a BigFoot---That would be neat !!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

N4YNU said:


> Sounds like a opportunity, "Pics with Bear's Bear's", at least a dollar a pic, 5 dollars if you print in color on the spot the specific size on matte photo paper ready to be framed !
> 
> I like the little "Look Out Bear" that was a cool idea, and I got a real laugh outta those real bears attacking that Cub in the tree, that is priceless and hilarious
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * forgot - would have to put bears on roller skates :)


Thanks Again, Guy!!

Believe it or not, that little look-out bear was the hardest to get right:

You have to keep it attached to the log while working on it, so it's stable. (The last cut was removing the back foot from the log)

And you have to get each of the feet to end up on a log end to be able to screw it fast.

Then after it's all done, I get to see if I got all the measurements & angles right.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

I just installed ALL New Pictures on this "Bear Thread", so I figured nobody would mind if I'd Bump it up for anybody who hasn't seen it yet.

Bear


----------



## chopsaw

Being a Carpenter for the last 30 years , and a woodworker almost my whole life ,,, I NEVER get tired of looking at that . 
Just awesome work . Thx for the bump . New guys will enjoy for sure .


----------



## Rings Я Us

Yes cool as heck.. Lol the dove has a guard..  that dum bear chasing your carving.. haha funny man!


----------



## Rings Я Us

We have a guy that's by us that does some stuff kinda like that.   they call him  chainsaw man of Michigan.  you can get to see stuff he does at our bigger at fairs here some years..  Edwin Szkapala  fun to see the progressions over a couple days.

Art* fairs


----------



## Bearcarver

Thank You Chopsaw!!

It means even more coming from another Lifelong Woodworker.

Bear


----------



## rambo1964

I've only been on the forum a short time, so this is the first time seeing this.  So glad you bumped the post. Really enjoyed your how to.  Great work loved the pictures especially the one of the real bear climbing the tree to get to your bear....too funny.


----------



## Bearcarver

rings r us said:


> Yes cool as heck.. Lol the dove has a guard..  that dum bear chasing your carving.. haha funny man!



Thanks Johnny!

Bear




rambo1964 said:


> I've only been on the forum a short time, so this is the first time seeing this.  So glad you bumped the post. Really enjoyed your how to.  Great work loved the pictures especially the one of the real bear climbing the tree to get to your bear....too funny.



Thank You Rambo!
Appreciate that.

Bear


----------



## idahopz

Wow Bear, you're quite the artist!


----------



## Bearcarver

rambo1964 said:


> I've only been on the forum a short time, so this is the first time seeing this.  So glad you bumped the post. Really enjoyed your how to.  Great work loved the pictures especially the one of the real bear climbing the tree to get to your bear....too funny.



Thanks Rambo!!
They still attack that little guy up there!!
And Thanks for the "Like".

Bear



idahopz said:


> Wow Bear, you're quite the artist!



Thank You PZ !!
Ever since I did the Bear Carving, it's hard to look at a nice sized Tree or Log, without imagining what I could make out of it, if I could still do it.
Thanks for the "Like"

Bear


----------



## yankee2bbq

Just read this post, and wow...God has given you a talent.  Things happen for a reason.  I enjoyed learning about you.


----------



## Bearcarver

yankee2bbq said:


> Just read this post, and wow...God has given you a talent.  Things happen for a reason.  I enjoyed learning about you.



Thank You!!
Appreciate the nice comments!

Bear


----------



## SonnyE

Wonderful post Bear!
About the most I've accomplished with my chainsaws was cords and cords of firewood. LOL!
I did build my own version of an Alaska Chainsaw Mill once. And milled out oak fence posts and rough cut boards with it.
I liked looking around your shop in the pole barn, Unisaw, and is that a Biesemeyer or Jet fence on it?
My Unisaw is still ready in my garage shop here. 5 HP, 10" blade, Platinum Edition. Biesemeyer fence.
I got too broke down to handle the sheets anymore. But she's still there, still ready to work.
My Woodworking was more towards furniture pieces, and DIY remodeling.
I was raised in the City, by a real country boy from a farm in Alton, Illinois. Gave me all I need to live on the edge of anywhere I've lived.
Work hard, eat well, sleep good.
I still have a couple of running chainsaws in my shop. But had the last two trees taken down this last summer. When I can't do the trimming myself, it got too expensive to hire it out.
A lot has changed in our lifetimes, Bear. A lot.
And I bet we are very close in age as well.

Thank You for the tour, and showing us your marvelous carving skills. You are a true Natural, Sir.
And Thank You for your Service! (It seems that isn't said enough...)

Happy New Year to your and Mrs. Bear and all of the Family!


----------



## bdskelly

Yup. A true artist with a chainsaw. But you should see this man with an MES!


----------



## GaryHibbert

Thankfully, you post this every year around this time.  And every year I reread it and again marvel at the quality of your workmanship John.  Please don't ever miss a year.  I look forward to seeing it and would really miss the pleasure of the pictures.
I'd give you POINTS every year if that were allowed.
Gary


----------



## Bearcarver

SonnyE said:


> Wonderful post Bear!
> About the most I've accomplished with my chainsaws was cords and cords of firewood. LOL!
> I did build my own version of an Alaska Chainsaw Mill once. And milled out oak fence posts and rough cut boards with it.
> I liked looking around your shop in the pole barn, Unisaw, and is that a Biesemeyer or Jet fence on it?
> My Unisaw is still ready in my garage shop here. 5 HP, 10" blade, Platinum Edition. Biesemeyer fence.
> I got too broke down to handle the sheets anymore. But she's still there, still ready to work.
> My Woodworking was more towards furniture pieces, and DIY remodeling.
> I was raised in the City, by a real country boy from a farm in Alton, Illinois. Gave me all I need to live on the edge of anywhere I've lived.
> Work hard, eat well, sleep good.
> I still have a couple of running chainsaws in my shop. But had the last two trees taken down this last summer. When I can't do the trimming myself, it got too expensive to hire it out.
> A lot has changed in our lifetimes, Bear. A lot.
> And I bet we are very close in age as well.
> 
> Thank You for the tour, and showing us your marvelous carving skills. You are a true Natural, Sir.
> And Thank You for your Service! (It seems that isn't said enough...)
> 
> Happy New Year to your and Mrs. Bear and all of the Family!



Thank You Sonny!!
I Appreciate the nice words.

The saw isn't a Unisaw---It's actually a Grizzly, but it gave me 15 years of Great service & my Son has had it for another 15 years so far. I only ever changed the main bearings once, and they need it again.
That Fence is an 80" Biesemeyer. Much bigger than I needed, but I got it for $75.
When I closed my shop, I sold my Planer, 37" Drum Sander, Shaper, Boring machine, Radial saw, and Spindle Sander.
Then I gave my Son the Table Saw, Drill Press, Band Saw, Binks Air Assisted Airless Sprayer, Dust collector system, and many of my portable power tools (Mostly Porter Cable).
You have a Great New Year too!!

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked

Wow another year has passed and the memories of looking back over this is as always awesome. Thanks for all your postings and help.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver

halfsmoked said:


> Wow another year has passed and the memories of looking back over this is as always awesome. Thanks for all your postings and help.
> 
> Warren




Thank You Warren!!
Always Glad to help, If & When I can.:)

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

bdskelly said:


> Yup. A true artist with a chainsaw. But you should see this man with an MES!



Thank You Brian!
Wish I could still do the carving.

Bear



GaryHibbert said:


> Thankfully, you post this every year around this time.  And every year I reread it and again marvel at the quality of your workmanship John.  Please don't ever miss a year.  I look forward to seeing it and would really miss the pleasure of the pictures.
> I'd give you POINTS every year if that were allowed.
> Gary



Thank You Gary!!
I Appreciate the Kind Words.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

@DrewJ ---Thank You for the Like, Drew!!

Bear


----------



## Jeff Wright

First I ever saw this.  Very cool work, Bear.  How long from start to finish?


----------



## Hawging It

Amazing work! You are definitely an artist!


----------



## Tex1911

Holy Smokes Batman! I am new to this forum and I'm really glad this thread came back to life. Is it not a sticky? If not, it should be. OK Bear, since being here I now see you are Da man with MES and now I learn you are also Da Man with the carvings. So,...................... I wonder if anyone can tell where I'm going with this.............................. Yep.

I say you should carve a wooden MES clone and smoke with it. Yes sir, that would be an awesome smoker rat thar. Man, a wooden smoker. Talk about being insulated!!!!

I noticed you said you don't/can't carve anymore but maybe you can find a student? Pass along the skills? Just a thought. Maybe a neighbor? Friend? Family member? Or if you come to S Texas, maybe a fellow forum member? I dunno, maybe a guy called Tex 1911? LOL.

Nice work and finally, thank you for your service to our great country! (Tip hat). Thank you.


----------



## Bearcarver

Jeff Wright said:


> First I ever saw this.  Very cool work, Bear.  How long from start to finish?



Thank You Jef!!
The 6' & 7' Grizzlies took about 60 hours, and all the little Black Bear Cubs took about 40, except the one climbing my end logs. That one was about 50 hours, because I had to get the Paws to all fall on a log of it's own.
That's actual carving time, with an Old man doing about 2 to 3 hours per day.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

Hawging It said:


> Amazing work! You are definitely an artist!



Thank You!!

Bear




Tex1911 said:


> Holy Smokes Batman! I am new to this forum and I'm really glad this thread came back to life. Is it not a sticky? If not, it should be. OK Bear, since being here I now see you are Da man with MES and now I learn you are also Da Man with the carvings. So,...................... I wonder if anyone can tell where I'm going with this.............................. Yep.
> 
> I say you should carve a wooden MES clone and smoke with it. Yes sir, that would be an awesome smoker rat thar. Man, a wooden smoker. Talk about being insulated!!!!
> 
> I noticed you said you don't/can't carve anymore but maybe you can find a student? Pass along the skills? Just a thought. Maybe a neighbor? Friend? Family member? Or if you come to S Texas, maybe a fellow forum member? I dunno, maybe a guy called Tex 1911? LOL.
> 
> Nice work and finally, thank you for your service to our great country! (Tip hat). Thank you.




Thank You for all the Kind Words, Tex!
My Son can do pretty well, but he needs practice, and with his Tower Business booming, he just doesn't have the time for Chainsaw Carving.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## chopsaw

Said it before ,,,never gets old lookin at this .


----------



## Bearcarver

chopsaw said:


> Said it before ,,,never gets old lookin at this .




Thank You Rich!!
Believe it or not, I look at them now & then, wishing I could still do it.
I would love to do a "Big Foot". (about 8' Tall)

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

@bertjo44 ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

GaryHibbert said:


> Thankfully, you post this every year around this time.  And every year I reread it and again marvel at the quality of your workmanship John.  *Please don't ever miss a year.  I look forward to seeing it and would really miss the pleasure of the pictures.*
> I'd give you POINTS every year if that were allowed.
> Gary




Thank You Gary!!
I just ran into your post above, so I figured I should Bump this up again.

Bear


----------



## gary s

I love those Bears, I was going to slip one in the car when we visited John and Linda this Summer, But John was always looking.  Those Bears look good in the Pics , but the pics really don't do them Justice
Up close you can see how much work went into them.

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver

gary s said:


> I love those Bears, I was going to slip one in the car when we visited John and Linda this Summer, But John was always looking.  Those Bears look good in the Pics , but the pics really don't do them Justice
> Up close you can see how much work went into them.
> 
> Gary




LOL---They couldn't take the warm weather down there---They'd soon find their way home.

BTW: Did you know Black Bears really do have the ability to find their way home.
They've been experimenting with them for years. It seems they have some kind of magnetic ability. When they find a problem Bear in PA, they sometimes fly them hundreds of miles from home, but they find their way home. They watch them while they're on their way home. They say they start out in a direct line toward home. When they stray off a few degrees of Azimuth, they stop, and get up on their hind legs. And when they come back on all Fours again, they have corrected their Azimuth---Heading home again. Every time they get off the needed Azimuth, they do that same thing---Get up on the hind legs, and correct the Azimuth before coming back down on all fours.   Amazing!!! I heard this about 20 years ago from the foremost Authority on Black Bears "Gary Alt", so I don't know what changed or if anything new on this has been discovered.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

alreegator
 ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------



## alreegator

Bearcarver said:


> alreegator
> ---Thank You for the Like.
> 
> Bear


Thanks for sharing. Absolutely marvelous creations!


----------



## Will Squared

Very Cool ! My wife is concerned about the Bear Attacks. She is worried for the ones on your deck. (hee hee).
You say the a chainsaw is not essential equipment for carpentry (maybe not cabinet making). I had 22 years in custom homes before I got in the Union and worked on roof structures. Quite a bit of our work was with the chainsaw. We would get truck loads of glulams, unwrap them and stack, then cut 8 or 10 of them at a time. I even got good at cutting plywood laps with the chainsaw, using just the tip, as it would be easier that stringing out a cord and skillsaw.
I admire your work on the bears and your Smokecraft. 
Thank you for your contributions here.


----------



## Bearcarver

Will Squared said:


> Very Cool ! My wife is concerned about the Bear Attacks. She is worried for the ones on your deck. (hee hee).
> You say the a chainsaw is not essential equipment for carpentry (maybe not cabinet making). I had 22 years in custom homes before I got in the Union and worked on roof structures. Quite a bit of our work was with the chainsaw. We would get truck loads of glulams, unwrap them and stack, then cut 8 or 10 of them at a time. I even got good at cutting plywood laps with the chainsaw, using just the tip, as it would be easier that stringing out a cord and skillsaw.
> I admire your work on the bears and your Smokecraft.
> Thank you for your contributions here.




Thank You Will !!
Yup, a chainsaw fits in a Carpenter's "Tool Box" better than a Cabinetmaker's.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## chopsaw

Bearcarver said:


> Yup, a chainsaw fits in a Carpenter's "Tool Box"


----------



## TNJAKE

Wow man. That's amazing! Very talented to pick that up so quick and nail it


----------



## Bearcarver

TNJAKE said:


> Wow man. That's amazing! Very talented to pick that up so quick and nail it




Thank You Jake!!
Appreciate That.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

chilerelleno
 ---Thanks for the Like, John.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

MJB05615
 ---And Thank You for the Like, Mike.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver

N
 NewBuilder
 ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------

